# Hot Istanbul



## Winbuks (Sep 20, 2004)

I Visited Istanbul, april '05. (re-edited)

1. Sabiha G?k?en Airport (second airport)









2. Blue Mosque (Sultan Ahmet Camii Mosque)









3.









4. Grand Bazaar









5.









6. Golden Horn









7. Galatta tower









8. Speeding tram









9.









10.









11. Galatta bridge









12.









13. Taksim square









14.









15.









16.









17. Maslak area









18.









19. Levent area









20. Isbank towers









21.









22. Old suburbun









23. New suburbun









24.









25. S?zer Plaza Ritz tower









26. Skyline









27.









28. Fatih Sultan Mehmet bridge









29. Sisli Plaza towers









30. The Bosphorus Bridge









That's Hot :banana:


----------



## suburbs (Jul 30, 2006)

kool


----------



## Maltaboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Istanbul is a very beautiful city, but in my opinion most of these pictures make it look dull and depressing due to the awful weather and grey skies.

I saw Istanbul on BBC the other day and I thought it did not look too nice with all it's grey skies. But try looking at it during summer time on a clear day and it is absolutely stunning. Most northern cities look depressing in the dull weather and tend to look the most beautiful in the summer and spring, this is especially true for Istanbul


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

When viewing these awesome pics , I am brought fond memories .......


----------

